# SIM cards in Japan



## Saitamaalt

Hi,

Im a recently appointed ALT in Saitama-ken and come from England. I have an unlocked phone with me but in trying to set up a phone provider as well as internet i feel like Softbank are trying to make me pay loads. THey are offering a two year contract for a phone, sim card, and internet, though i feel like if i cancel this they are going to make me pay loads for it!

Im looking for some advice about what sim to get and where, i am about to recieve my debit card from my bank and have my bankbook etc already, im looking for a sim with some Data around 2-5gbs, then im not so bothered about calls etc unless i need to in an emergency! does anyone have any advice to who to go to/what to get, as i also need to set up internet for my room (somehow im using the guy who lived here's internet but he canceled it so it will die soon)!


----------



## matty2703

Hey there sorry for the late reply, but most carriers are now offering some form of prepaid sim cards for unlocked phones. If you walk into any BIC Camera or Yodobashi you can find a whole range. IIMJIO also offers some cheaper rates for unlocked phones.

I also use au's mobile wifi router, which is about 5,000 yen a month and is not so bad. It's unlimited data, but throttles down if you go over 10gb per 3 days. Check it out on their site.


----------



## Hyuga Risingsun

*SIM servicing getting better in Japan*



Saitamaalt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im a recently appointed ALT in Saitama-ken and come from England. I have an unlocked phone with me but in trying to set up a phone provider as well as internet i feel like Softbank are trying to make me pay loads. THey are offering a two year contract for a phone, sim card, and internet, though i feel like if i cancel this they are going to make me pay loads for it!
> 
> Im looking for some advice about what sim to get and where, i am about to recieve my debit card from my bank and have my bankbook etc already, im looking for a sim with some Data around 2-5gbs, then im not so bothered about calls etc unless i need to in an emergency! does anyone have any advice to who to go to/what to get, as i also need to set up internet for my room (somehow im using the guy who lived here's internet but he canceled it so it will die soon)!


Howdie Matty! Welcome to Japan let me congratulate you on the job offer.

Recently the SIM card service industry is growing rapidly in Japan. You have now easy access to 6g of data in plans as cheap as 2980 yen a month (which was unheard of 1~2 years ago--most people paid an average of 9000 yen for monthly smart-phone usage).
So here are some companies to consult once you arrive in Japan for the phone deal that best fits you communication-data needs:

1. Y-mobile. Part of Softbank, they offer a basic plan for about the price I mentioned above and you can get extra data every time you need it for an extra 500 yen a piece. Very affordable carrier (their website can be found at ????Y!mobile????????- ??SIM???????????? )
2. UQ mobile. With very similar specs than the one above, they offer a double sim option that can make their service cheaper
(they also have a great pocket wifi plan for larger data usage that you can combo with your smartphone--plus their commercials are hilarious if you understand Japanese humor)
go to ????Y!mobile????????- ??SIM???????????? for more details.
3. Finally, Bigglobe. Now, these guys were as bold as providing free Youtube data (you can access and watch youtube videos all you want) with their service.
join.biglobe.ne.jp/mobile/ Check them out and let me know what you think.

All of these 3 carriers offer SIM only service (you will not need to purchase a phone) and most of their service is compatible with foreign cell-phones. However, I heard some people had issues with UQ mobile so be advised and ask them about how the settings would work on your particular smart-phone while getting help at the store.

If you need more advice, feel free to access my blog at www.hyugasuccessinjp.wordpress.com for more content like this 
____________________________________________________________________
Language is the key into someone's world--as well as the key to open your own

Hyuga Risingsun
Philosopher, interpreter, translator, entrepreneur, philanthropist


----------



## steelgrating

I also use au's mobile wifi router, which is about 5,000 yen a month and is not so bad.


----------

